# Jimi Hendrix Plays Ottawa



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

OTTAWA — Saturday marks the 40th anniversary of the death of one of the greatest rock musicians of all time.

On Sept. 18, 1968, Jimi Hendrix died the classic rock star's death, asphyxiating on his own vomit as he slept in a London apartment after another all-night party of booze and pills.

More than four decades after his death at age 27, the music of Jimi Hendrix still resonates. To some, he is the greatest guitarist who ever lived.

the rest of the story is here:
Archives: Jimi Hendrix plays Ottawa


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Errrr, Sept. 18th, 19*70. *


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I work just down the street from the site of that show. We were living in Laval at the time, but still had family and friends living in Ottawa. One of the girls in my Grade 10 art class had been living in Ottawa with her family (friends of my family), and eventually relocated to live with relatives in Laval, ostensibly to "keep her out of trouble". She had gone to that show, and been invited to attend a party afterwards, though I don't know who in the entourage did the inviting. As she reported it, being 15 or so, she was understandably reluctant to step into anyone's limo and dash off to who knows where, for the wholesale ingestion of who knows what.

One of the people in my organization I occasionally work with used to co-own Le Hibou, although they prefer to keep that aspect in the background. I should ask about any recollections of that night.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

two very good friends of mine attended both shows Jimi and company played that afternoon and evening.
they hung around and got autographs from Jimi which one of them sold recently for a handsome sum.
as some fans would know, it was Doug McKeen who later co-owned McKeen & Grabst Audio shop that recorded the show on a reel to reel.
the tape was apparently seized by Hendrix's folks after the show and an edited version has since been officially released on Dagger Records, a label controlled by Hendrix's half-sister Janie.
=


"The truth is, Ottawa resident Doug McKeen is responsible for the Hendrix recording. Back in 1968, Doug ran an independent electronic company here in Ottawa called "McKeen Sound Systems." With absolutely no affiliation to the Capitol Theatre stage crew, he decided to record the Jimi Hendrix concert using his "UHER" portable tape recorder. Doug had placed himself in the front-row, slightly left of centre stage, where the speakers were blasting out nearby that enabled him to capture a truly great performance from Hendrix. 

When the concert ended, what happen next to Doug McKeen caught him completely off-guard: Some unidentified person immediately came over to him and snapped up the recording tape from his possession! The tape was never seen nor heard of again until one day it showed up on cassette tapes (bootlegs) that went into circulation in the 70's and beyond. Finally, in 2001, Dagger records decided to put out an official release."

Bob Cabana who owns FABGEAR here in Ottawa, also attended the shows. Drop by his shop and ask him about it sometime.


----------

